# New cabomba stems really weak



## Darkknight512 (May 29, 2010)

I have a Cabomba, the old stems are green and solid, but the new ones are kinda yellowy white and if I poke it with a stick it looks like its floating around as if it was detached. I can't seem to figure out whats wrong. Will it harden and strengthen up later?


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

No, it shouldnt be, perhaps you can dose some potassium.


----------



## Darkknight512 (May 29, 2010)

Any other reason you can think of? Could it be the lack of CO2? I have 13 watts over a 5 gallon tank, about a 11 by 6 cm bunch of Cabomba


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

does sound like a nutrient deficiency


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It may be strange to say this, but perhaps you do not have enough light? 

13 watts over a 5 gallon tank is not a lot of light...


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

That is not enough light to grow Cabomba. Even though it meets the watts per gallon rule there are other factors that make your light fixture inefficient. On a scale of 1-5 I would put your lighting at a 2. Likely it is lower than that depending on the exact style of your light fixture.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I gave up on cabomba, I threw my out yesturday, was lookin brown and whitesh.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

ya pretty much when it gets to the point of being white it is past revovery....


----------

